# Favorite Movies



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love movies! the family used to have blockbuster online, but cancelled it. Miss it though...it allowed me to indulge my crave for entertainment. Sometimes I find I make great movie discoveries when I ask someone.."What's your favorite movie?"

My favorite movie: Pan's Labyrinth.


Although its not a movie would think I like with me being the hyper youngster and a constant optimist. Still as much as I like happy-go-luck stories. I LOVE my dark fantasy.
Its about a little girl, Ophelia, who loves books especially her fairy tales. During WWII, her mother remarries and the new family is expecting a new baby. With the birth of her new sibling nearing, she and her mother join Ophelia's step-father (who is a sadistic EVIL man) in the forest base that he charges. During her time at the mansion in the middle of this dark forest, Ophelia meets a fairy, who leads her to a faun. The faun informs her of her past life, where she was a princess of a hidden kindom, but first she has tasks to complete before her return...thus starting her adventure. I would recommend this to many. Although the movie revolves around a little girl, this movie isn't for most children. The movie include some graphic scenes of violence. I love the movie for its supernatural aspects and the fact the story is different from what I see released again and again. Its a Spanish movie and isn't dubbed. So if you watch it, you'll have subtitles to read, but with this being a kindler site...i don't think many of you would mind the subtitles.
Here's the US trailer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm old. I really enjoyed Pan's Labyrinth. LR and I discussed and debated it all the way home, which is always the mark of a good movie. But none of my favorite movies have been released in the last 15+ years.

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. The Big Chill
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4, The Empire Strikes Back
5. The Maltese Falcon
6. Monty Python & the Holy Grail
7. Fiddler on the Roof
8. Brazil
9. Blade Runner
10. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

My favorite is "Shawshank Redemption"

Pan's Labyrinth is a good movie also (have it in my collection)


Fiddler on the Roof Jim?  Really?    

I tend to enjoy quite a variety of films (kind of like my taste in music), everything from old Clint Eastwood westerns to Akira Kurosawa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> My favorite is "Shawshank Redemption"
> 
> Pan's Labryinth is a good movie also (have it in my collection)
> 
> ...


You gotta problem with _Fiddler_? Best. Movie. Musical. Ever.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You gotta problem with _Fiddler_? Best. Movie. Musical. Ever.


I put it somewhere between Oklahoma and Moulin Rouge


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

um, Office Space... totally


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> I put it somewhere between Oklahoma and Moulin Rouge


Of course, you're a robot. Which gives you a different point of view (heartless, cold and technological) than mine. I can understand your point of view, as abhorrent and chillingly insidious as it is.

*puls out a mega-magnet and puts it on Steinbeck's head*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

J. Steinbeck said:


> I put it somewhere between Oklahoma and Moulin Rouge


I LOVE Moulin Rouge!!!!! I am still searching for the complete soundtrack...not just the top ten songs people love from the musical. Maybe I should just download it. I still buy cds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

patchymama said:


> um, Office Space... totally


You know who else liked Office Space?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I LOVE Moulin Rouge!!!!! I am still searching for the complete soundtrack...not just the top ten songs people love from the musical. Maybe I should just download it. I'm still buy cds.


Of course you do.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

My favorite musical would have to be "The Sound of Music" the cinematography and production went hand in hand with a good script and music. I also thought very highly of The Music Man and South Pacific.

*starts singing cold, heartless, and insidious Folk Songs due to magnet*


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> My favorite musical would have to be "The Sound of Music" the cinematography and production went hand in hand with a good script and music. I also thought very highly of The Music Man and South Pacific.


The Music Man is my third favorite musical. Mostly because of the sheer bizarrely interesting and wildly different music. ("He Doesn't Know the Territory" is pretty much a sound poem, while "Till There Was You" is almost operatic, and the score includes a huge variety of songs in between the two motifs.)

Plus, Preston gives a great performance. Shame he had to mock it in The Last Starfighter. 

My #2 musical is Jesus Christ, Superstar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> *starts singing cold, heartless, and insidious Folk Songs due to magnet*


Jimmy crack corn, and I don't care...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Of course you do.


I had a huge crush of Ewan Mcgregor at the time of its release.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry, but I'm old. I really enjoyed Pan's Labyrinth. LR and I discussed and debated it all the way home, which is always the mark of a good movie. But none of my favorite movies have been released in the last 15+ years.
> 
> 1. Lawrence of Arabia
> 2. The Big Chill
> ...


 The Big Chill! It is one of my favorite movies too. I still listen to the soundtrack often. It is the music of my youth. You know what Kevin Klines character says about music in the movie...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> The Big Chill! It is one of my favorite movies too. I still listen to the soundtrack often. It is the music of my youth. You know what Kevin Klines character says about music in the movie...


"There IS no other music! Not in this house."

Or did you mean the follow-up?

Michael: You know, Harold, there's been a lot of terrific music in the last ten years."
Harold: Like what?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I had a huge crush of Ewan Mcgregor at the time of its release.


Help me Obi-wan-Kenobi......You're my only Hope!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Help me Obi-wan-Kenobi......You're my only Hope!!


Don't get me started.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "There IS no other music! Not in this house."
> 
> Or did you mean the follow-up?
> 
> ...





Bacardi Jim said:


> "There IS no other music! Not in this house."
> 
> Or did you mean the follow-up?
> 
> ...


 Another of my favorite lines is..Meg: I think I'll wash my hair and puke.
Michael: Puke first. Sick but it always cracks me up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Help me Obi-wan-Kenobi......You're my only Hope!!


Hey Star Wars I that's the first Ewan Mcgregor movie I saw..it also started that crush. lol. I was 10/11 at the time of that release.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> Another of my favorite lines is..Meg: I think I'll wash my hair and puke.
> Michael: Puke first. Sick but it always cracks me up.


LR gives me a lot of grief about how this movie is playing continuously in my head.

What can I say? I love good writing. Or I wouldn't be here.

And don't knock continuously-playing head-movies! They're more important than sex.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> LR gives me a lot of grief about how this movie is playing continuously in my head.
> 
> What can I say? I love good writing. Or I wouldn't be here.
> 
> And don't knock continuously-playing head-movies! They're more important than sex.


I have to admit that I have only seen parts of that movie...just added it to my Netflix queue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> I have to admit that I have only seen parts of that movie...just added it to my Netflix queue.


Seriously?

Enjoy.

It's one of the best scripts and some of the best editing ever. Seriously. Ever. And you've seen how old some of my favorites are.

The performances are up to individual interpretation and appreciation.

As is the storyline. If you aren't middle-aged and don't share a common ideological/friendship bond with some folks from your past, the movie may leave you cold... except for the amazing script and editing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Molly:  Still my favorite line--

Nick: I know what Alex would say....
Harold: What?
Nick: (slowly) What's for dessert?
(unexpected and uncontrollable laugh from Chloe)
Nick: I'm not cynical about dessert.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Favorite film noir:  Laura
Favorite musical:  Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (I'm more about the dancing than the music) followed closely by West Side Story.  
Favorite action:  Raiders of the Lost Ark and Star Wars (yes, Empire Strikes Back was better, but Star Wars was first)

Didn't anybody list LotR?  

And please don't include "Jimmy Crack Corn" in folk music.  (sound of heart breaking)


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

One of my proudest moments as a mother was when my older son asked if he could watch The Holy Grail with me. (I think he was 5 or so) He had most of the dialogue memorized very shortly afterwards.

Then, when we went to the Grand Canyon, my younger son spontaneously reenacted the Bridge of Death scene with my sister (Ask me the questions, Aunt Janet, I'm not afraid!). He was 6.

Other favorite movies include True Lies, The 5th Element, Pride & Prejudice (w/ Firth & Ehle). Oh, and Dr. Zhivago and The Three Musketeers. 50 First Dates and The Wedding Singer.

I can't stand movies where they take 10 minutes to build up the gag, but you know where it's going after the first 30 seconds, which is true in most new movies nowadays.

Fiddler was on the other night, so I had to watch it again, that's at 5 Kleenex movie, at least. I saw it live about 25 years ago - had to go by myself and sit in the nosebleeds, but it was worth it.



gertiekindle said:


> Didn't anybody list LotR?


maybe that would fall under favorite epic?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Pride & Prejudice (w/ Firth & Ehle).


The Firth/Ehle version is the only one worth watching. Did you ever see the version with Olivier and Greer Garson? What a travesty. They were trying to cash in on Gone with the Wind, not only copying the costumes, but Greer Garson was fluttering around like Scarlett. I nearly expected to hear Lizzie come out with fiddle-dee-dee. Ick.



> 50 First Dates and The Wedding Singer.


I like them both, but not on my favorites list.



> Fiddler was on the other night, so I had to watch it again, that's at 5 Kleenex movie, at least. I saw it live about 25 years ago - had to go by myself and sit in the nosebleeds, but it was worth it.


I saw it live maybe 15 years ago. Topol has made a lifelong career out of playing Tevye. I always watch it when it's on. We could list it under the only other movie I know that had as many endings as Return of the King. 

Speaking of five Kleenex movies ... Wuthering Heights with Ralph Fiennes. The music alone gets me weepy.



> maybe that would fall under favorite epic?


I'll go with that. LotR under favorite epic.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bacardi Jim.  I didn't think there was anyone else as crazy about that movie as me.  I think I will have to dig it out and watch it again today.  The soundtrack is playing now...seems like good breakfast music.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Molly, you just think you are crazy about that movie. At any given moment of his waking hours, you can ask Jim what scene is playing in the Cineplex in his head and he will immediately be able to answer.

As for the other screens, they are Jaws, Star Wars and on a rotating basis: Chasing Amy, Clerks and My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

No way! I hardly ever watch Chasing Amy in my head. Just a few individual scenes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> My Cousin Vinny.


Vinny has got to be in my top ten favorite comedies.

Thinking about all this has made me realize it's time to clear out my videos again. (sigh) Thanks, guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Vinny has got to be in my top ten favorite comedies.
> 
> Thinking about all this has made me realize it's time to clear out my videos again. (sigh) Thanks, guys.


Time is running out
*stomp... stomp....stomp*


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

All time favorite that no one I know seems to have heard of - Big Fish with Albert Finney (and Ewan McGregor).  Tell me I'm not the only one!!

Others in no particular order - 

To Kill a Mockingbird
Cape Fear (both versions)
Rear Window
The Prestige (book and movie)
The Bourne Trilogy
The Sting
Happy Feet
Meet me in St. Louis


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The prestige is a book too. I have to check that out


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> The prestige is a book too. I have to check that out


The book is terrific and, if I remember correctly, the ending differs somewhat from the movie.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> All time favorite that no one I know seems to have heard of - Big Fish with Albert Finney (and Ewan McGregor). Tell me I'm not the only one!!
> 
> Others in no particular order -
> 
> ...


I saw Big Fish and quite enjoyed it. It is very odd and I like very odd. Something you do not easily forget. Some of your other movies are some of my faves too. To Kill a Mockingbird is one.

On my list is also A League of Their Own. Tom Hanks..."There's no crying in baseball" is classic.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's another favorite of mine: its a Miyazaki movie. He's like the god of japanese animated movies. He made: Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, My Neighbor Totoro, Castle in the Sky, and Kiki's Delivery Service. Still my all time favorite is his last movie, the one he came out of retirement to create:
First it was a book:

Here's the movie:

Summary: In Hayao Miyazaki's latest animated masterpiece, journey beyond imagination and enter a "breathtaking fantasy world" (Kenneth Turan, Los Angeles Times) filled with adventure, humor and heart. Sophie, a quiet girl working in a hat shop, finds her life thrown into turmoil when she is literally swept off her feet by a handsome but mysterious wizard named Howl. The vain and vengeful Witch of the Waste, jealous of their friendship, puts a spell on Sophie. In a life-changing adventure, Sophie climbs aboard Howl's magnificent flying castle and enters a magical world on a quest to break the spell. Featuring the voice talents of Jean Simmons, Christian Bale, Lauren Bacall, Blythe Danner, and Billy Crystal, Miyazaki's artistry comes to life on DVD with inventive characters, unique storytelling and richly detailed animation. from amazon.

ITs a great movie for kids.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> On my list is also A League of Their Own. Tom Hanks..."There's no crying in baseball" is classic.


so funny you say that - I was going to go back and add that one to my list.

A few others I was thinking about -

Bull Durham, TIn Cup, and Field of Dreams (I was really into Kevin Costner for awhile)
The Big Easy
Thelma and Louise


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Connie,
Bull Durhan yes!
Kevin Costner:  "I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days"
Oh my gosh, I need a fan.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> Connie,
> Bull Durhan yes!
> Kevin Costner: "I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days"
> Oh my gosh, I need a fan.


Whew! Me too.

Unfortunately, I just saw him in Swing Vote last night. Poor Kevin - what have you done to yourself?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My Favorites:
                      The Notebook
                      Sweet Home Alabama
                      Grease
                      Dirty Dancing
                      Devil Wears Prada
                      How to Lose a Guy in 10 days
                      Beauty & The Beast
                      Lilo & Stitch
                      Aladdin
                      Bridget Jones Diary 1 & 2
                      Super Troopers
                      

Can you tell I like Romantic Comedies and Disney? LOL


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

One of my favorite new movies from last year was "*Stardust*". I love that movie and am surprised not too many people have heard about it. It has a great story and is like no other movie and has a twist of humor and Robert De Nero plays an amazing role in it. I highly recommend it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

"Stardust" was a wonderful movie. DeNiro in a bustier. Priceless. However, the book is immensely better. Neil Gaiman has quickly become one of my favorite writers.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Defining favorites as "I'll watch them every time they are on TV, even though I bought the DVD":

(In no particular order)

Casablanca
Thin Man series
My Man Godfrey (the 1936 one, naturally)
Star Wars IV
Bourne Trilogy
Maltese Falcon (the Bogart version, of course)
Gambit
Forbidden Planet
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Laura


Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Here's another favorite of mine:
> First it was a book:
> 
> 
> ITs a great movie for kids.


Yup. I read the book when it first was published. I enjoyed the movie, also. Maybe I'm just a kid at heart.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Laura
> 
> Mike


Mike, that's my favorite movie ever. Not often I meet someone else who likes it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Defining favorites as "I'll watch them every time they are on TV, even though I bought the DVD":
> 
> (In no particular order)
> 
> ...


Now I can see why you and Jim get along. He would probably give you a big thumbs up, but he is busy watching "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" for the millionth time.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> "Stardust" was a wonderful movie. DeNiro in a bustier. Priceless. However, the book is immensely better. Neil Gaiman has quickly become one of my favorite writers.


Thanks, I'll have to pick up the book.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, movie's over. Notice any similarities between your list and mine, jmiked?

Also, when LR yelled at me from the computer room that you had posted and asked me to guess the flicks on your list, the first thing I said was Forbidden Planet.

Scary, eh?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My #2 musical is Jesus Christ, Superstar.


I LOVED that one! I was in high school, so of course I was pretty impressionable. I remember how cool we thought our choir teacher was, because we got to sing a medley of the songs from it in Madrigals.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a lot of favorites but I would have to say the Lord of the Rings Trilogy and Shawshank Redemption are at the top of the list.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Defining favorites as "I'll watch them every time they are on TV, even though I bought the DVD":


Using that criteria....as they pop into my head (I can't pick a favorite)...

Field of Dreams
ET
Silverado
Bull Durham
The Natural
Witness
Glory
Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid
Breakfast at Tiffany's
Indiana Jones 1 & 3
An Affair to Remember

(wow, these are all old...then again, so am I...)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You know who else liked Office Space?


Me. I have to, one of my brothers is in it.  

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Me. I have to, one of my brothers is in it.
> 
> Mike


Heh. I was paraphrasing from the movie. But I bet you knew that.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

The Shining
Grand Hotel
Lolita (the first one)
Bubba Hotep
Tiger Bay
Whale Rider
The Maltese Falcon
The 13th Warrior
Psycho
Silent Running


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

In no particular order (and I am also so lazy that I'll watch these with commercials on TNT.  What?  I lost the remote to the DVD player three years ago.  It's not worth the effort!):

Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Four Weddings and a Funeral
Brigadoon
Down Periscope (I like a challenge.  Get on the boat.)
Peter Pan (the live action version with Jason Isaacs as Captain Hook.  Yum.)
Casablanca
Desk Set
Band Wagon (I also like the "Gotta Dance" scene from Singin' in the Rain.  And of course the titular scene.  And all of Donald O'Connor's scenes.  But I can't stand Debbie Reynolds, so I just can't bring myself to list SITR here.)
Nightmare before Christmas
Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail.

I don't usually think of myself as old, but I got Jesus Christ Superstar to watch with the Youth Sunday School class two years ago during Easter Week.  (Our college drama department did it, and they were fantastic.  Of course, that led to me asking some kid at a football game, "Excuse me, are you Jesus?" in front of a tour group full of parents who's boys were being recruited for the football team.  That was a long day for everyone involved.  But he was.)  The sole person that showed up for movie night was Mary, who's in charge of the Sunday School deparment.  She's in her 40s.  All the kids said they weren't interested when they found out it came out in the 70s.  A couple of them said they thought it would be lame.
Many, many people agreed with me when I called them illiterate heathens.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> All the kids said they weren't interested when they found out it came out in the 70s. A couple of them said they thought it would be lame.
> Many, many people agreed with me when I called them illiterate heathens.


You reminded me of Four Weddings & a Funeral - another I'll stop & watch any time it's on TV. And Love Actually as well, I'll always start watching that one. 
But my main point is that my daughter read The Thorn Birds recently (my copy from the 70's) - then she saw a little of the miniseries on TV & put it on her Netflix list. She really enjoyed the miniseries but her husband was laughing at her for "watching something from the 80's". Illiterate heathens, indeed!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The sole person that showed up for movie night was Mary, who's in charge of the Sunday School deparment. She's in her 40s. All the kids said they weren't interested when they found out it came out in the 70s. A couple of them said they thought it would be lame.
> Many, many people agreed with me when I called them illiterate heathens.


When my daughter was teaching 8th graders, they were allowed to watch movies on occasion. She brought in my copy of _Guns of Navarone_ (one of my favorite WWII movies). They loved it. They went nuts over the part where the elevator keeps stopping just short of the detonators. Kind of surprised me, but it was a pretty suspenseful, action-filled movie.

Now I have to add my favorite westerns: _Red River, Magnificent Seven_


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's see...

Remember the Titans
Armageddon
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
Pirates of the Carribean The Curse of the Black Pearl
Chicago
Mary Poppins
A Few Good Men
Shrek I & II


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> All time favorite that no one I know seems to have heard of - Big Fish with Albert Finney (and Ewan McGregor). Tell me I'm not the only one!!
> 
> Others in no particular order -
> 
> ...


love all of these Connie!

add to that BJ's list (minus Brazil... never saw it) LoTR, Star Wars, Armageddon, Hope Floats, Steel Magnolias, Music Man, Singing in the Rain, True Lies... the list just goes on and on... love, love LOVE musicals! Actually, I just love movies!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> OK, movie's over. Notice any similarities between your list and mine, jmiked?
> 
> Also, when LR yelled at me from the computer room that you had posted and asked me to guess the flicks on your list, the first thing I said was Forbidden Planet.
> 
> Scary, eh?


Forbidden Planet is almost a gimme.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Mike, that's my favorite movie ever. Not often I meet someone else who likes it.


Most people (other than family) that I have met have never heard of it, and probably wouldn't watch it because it's black and white. I'd love to see a High-def Blu-Ray version come out.

Mike


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite is The Princess Bride.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Princess Bride. Love it!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite movie is Amélie


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@jmiked...  Check out the avatar 

<--------


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Britt said:


> My favorite movie is Amélie


I heard Amelie was good, but never made the jump. gotta add this to my rental list


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Movies I've watched over and over

The Big Labowski
Fargo
Princess Bride
Drowning Mona 
The Blue's Brothers 2 (Love the Music)
Office Space


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Without a doubt, Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (with Gene Wilder)

I have probably seen it 100 times and each time, I sing the songs at the top of my lungs.

(except for Cheer Up Charlie. blech)


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I heard Amelie was good, but never made the jump. gotta add this to my rental list


It's awesome. It's quirky, funny, sweet, and French. How could you go wrong?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Amelie is one of the most charming movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Using that criteria....as they pop into my head (I can't pick a favorite)...
> 
> Field of Dreams
> ET
> ...


An Affair To Remember...OMG if I am clicking through the channels and it turns up anywhere in that movie I stop.
I grab a box of Kleenex and watch the rest of it even if it only has a few minutes left. I have to hear her say...."If you can paint, I can walk" sniff, sniff


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I forgot
Joe Verses the Volcano


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Lindalkcruise said:


> I forgot
> Joe Verses the Volcano


"I have no response to that."


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Down Periscope 
Galaxy Quest


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "I have no response to that."


Luggage.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Defining favorites as "I'll watch them every time they are on TV, even though I bought the DVD":
> 
> (In no particular order)
> 
> ...


Wow sorry I missed this one earlier. Add Auntie Mame, the Rosalind Russell version, Singing in the Rain, Gene Kelly version, and Gone With The Wind and I'm set for life. Love when Mame passes the fox.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I'll play. These are in no particular order

1. James Bond (except the 2 with Timothy Dalton  and Quantum of Solace (this one had no toys and Daniel Craig is not sexy) )
2. Gone with the Wind
3. Message in a Bottle
4. The Notebook
5. Nights in Rodanthe
6. National Treasure - both
7. Mission Impossible 1 & 2


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

this is a hard topic to respond to, so many movies to like.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My favorite move of all time is probably "Christmas Story" and "Willow". And in terms of new movies, I liked "Taken" a lot. Finally, a movie where the bad guys get the beating that leaves you satisfied!! hehe


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> My favorite move of all time is probably "Christmas Story" and "Willow". And in terms of new movies, I liked "Taken" a lot. Finally, a movie where the bad guys get the beating that leaves you satisfied!! hehe


Taken is good, just not good enough to make my all time top list.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I love movies way too much to ever have an all time favorite. Here's an incomplete list of movies that I refer to as "one of my favorite movies", in no particular order:

A Clockwork Orange
Dr. Strangelove
Monty Python's The Life of Brian (so much better than The Holy Grail IMO, though I love that one too)
The Third Man
American Beauty
Annie Hall
Bicycle Thieves
Requiem for a Dream
Goodfellas
Taxi Driver
Harold and Maude
Ben-Hur
Cinema Paradiso
Midnight Cowboy
Network


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved the movie Raising Arizona.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Agreed, there are too many good ones to have ONE favorite. (Then again, there are an awful lot of turkeys too.)

But two of my favorites haven't been mentioned here yet.

Witness for the Prosecution (which is probably older than most of the people on this Board)
and
Sleuth (the original version; I understand they recently made another)

Oh, and just about anything with Sean Connery in it


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I loved a lot of the old favorites, Gone with the Wind, The Sound of Music and the Wizard of OZ and watch them over and over. I also enjoyed a lot of other movies over the years for different reasons. Butch Cassiday and the Sundance Kid was one my all time favorites. How could it miss with Paul Neuman and Robert Redford.

A movie that I have fond memories of sharing with my daughter is Grease. She loved that movie and everytime it played we would sit together and watch it. I'm not big into blood and guts movies, but my son wanted to see The Godfather and that was a movie that just the two of us went to see. Whenever a new Godfather movie came out, it was always just the 2 of us that went. The Breakfast Club was the first movie that I shared with my 2 stepdaughters and we all enjoyed it so much.

When all of our children had graduated and were in college, yes all 4 at the same time, my DH and I moved to Chicago and it was so hard being away from all of them. We decided that we wanted to get everyone together for New Years and planned a trip to Boston. We all flew in from Chicago, Texas and Louisiana and they were in the middle of one of the worst storms in years. That first night the weather was just to bad to venture out, so we rented a movie at the hotel. The movie was There's Something About Mary, which is so funny. Whenever we all get together we bring out the DVD and just enjoy the memory.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Some favorites for me include...

2001: A Space Odyssey
Chariots of Fire
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
Dr. Strangelove, or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
The English Patient

A Clockwork Orange
Once Upon A Time In The West
Last of the Mohicans
Hud
Cool Hand Luke

Blade Runner
Point Blank
Blue Velvet
The Right Stuff
The Big Country

Rebecca
City of God
Goldfinger
Singin' In The Rain
Force of Evil

Could go on and on listing films and if I made the list tomorrow I'm sure it would be different. 

- Walter.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I loved the movie Raising Arizona.


Cool, thank you Harvey for adding the picture


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My four favorite movies -- one obviously added recently:

The Insider
Ruby In Paradise
Ulee's Gold
(Above two written and directed by same person, Victor Nunez.  Both filmed in the Florida Panhandle.)
The Sessions


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mulholland Drive
The Taxi Driver
Lawrence of Arabia
The Deer Hunter
Blue Velvet


I'm not as mentally disturbed as these choices would lead you to believe.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

North by Northwest 
To Catch a Thief
Rear Window
Gross Point Blank
Romancing the Stone 
The first Pirates movie 
The Tourist


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

I hardly watch movies these days.   Instead, I watch kdramas.

My favorite include,

You Are Beautiful
Coffee Prince
Flower Boy Next Door
Flower Boy Ramen Shop
My Princess
GOONG


And tons more


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dial M for Murder
North by Northwest 
To Catch a Thief
Rear Window
All About Eve


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow Sara & Lee44 - you've listed some of my absolute favs. Here's my list (I may need to add a few more later):


To Catch A Thief
Rear Window
Dial "M" for Murder
North by Northwest
High Society
Charade
Gross Pointe Blank
Better Off Dead
Big Trouble in Little China
Overboard
Foul Play
Usual Suspects

Yikes...I could go on forever!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I forgot Charade!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Some of my favorites:
Moonstruck
Camelot (with Richard Harris)
The Natural
Princess Bride
Grease
Under the Tuscan Sun (sigh)
Die Hard
The Black Stallion
Finding Nemo


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> My favorite move of all time is probably "Christmas Story" and "Willow". And in terms of new movies, I liked "Taken" a lot. Finally, a movie where the bad guys get the beating that leaves you satisfied!! hehe


Just out of curiosity did you mean Taken, the Spielberg alien abduction movie that is pictured, or Taken, the Liam Neeson movie with the hostages? I don't remember if the aliens got what they deserved....


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Top 5 (this week)

The Maltese Falcon
The Big Sleep
The Night of the Demon
Some Like it Hot
The Thing


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Some of my faves:

The Princess Bride (seriously? it took 3 pages for this movie to come up here?!)
Dr Strangelove
Annie Hall
Strangers on a Train (best Hitchcock!)
Vertigo (second fave by Alfred!)
Bridesmaids
A Christmas Story
Beauty and the Beast (Disney - actually most Disney movies)
Sleepless in Seattle (my 'Affair to Remember' - I have to stop and watch if it's on)
It Happened One Night
Blade Runner
The Wedding Banquet
The Ice Storm (I have a thing for Ang Lee)
Raise the Red Lantern

That's all I can think of for the moment


----------

